# Yogurt is still too thin



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I ordered some yogurt culture from hoeggers but it has not arrived yet. I tried another batch with stoneyfield plain and although thicker than with other starters it is still quit thin. I am trying to avoid adding dry milk or anything, my customers are purists. Is there any way to achieve thickness. Last year I used some kosher plain yogurt and it turned out super thick. I can only get that yogurt in the summer though. Some one suggested heating it but that only turned it back into milk.


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

here's hoping the dry culture works better for you. I just cultured my third batch of yogurt this morning, it will not be ready until tomorrow. The first two batches are thick enough to hold its shape when spooned out. It will hold the spoon upright if placed in the container of yogurt. I think I mentioned before, I incubate for at least 9 hours, even though the directions say to incubate for 5 to 7 hours. It is always so exciting to check the new batch in the morning to see how it did! Any one else get a kick out of that?


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I am always excited to see how it turned out, just lately usually disappointed. The culture should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

problem with the store-bought yogurt. I went to the dry culture and it worked much, much better. Best yet - I only had to use 1/8th of a tsp of the starter! I am going to try today to make yogurt from the first batch of yogurt I made last week. Hopefully, I will be able to make yogurt without using my starter for a couple of batches -stretching the starter even further.


----------



## lupusdei (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi all, this is my first post, but I have been reading the forums for a few weeks. I was just wondering if you all strain your yogurt after making it. I sent some time in Greece, and the yogurt there is really thick. When I asked a greek friend of mine how they get it so thick she said they strain it, and that if you can't buy strained yogurt in the store then you can let it sit in a strainer with coffee filters in it and sitting over a bowl for the night. Then the next morning the yogurt is not runny anymore. Just a thought. I don't know anything about making yogurt, but maybe this will help.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I strain all my yogurt now, just because I like it super thick. You can use it instead of cream cheese or sour cream, too!


----------



## AshleyB (Aug 6, 2005)

When you are straining the yogurt do you strain it in the refrigerator, or leave it out on the counter? I really want to try this when my goat kids. I hate runny yogurt, but don't want to add anything to thicken it.


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

I actually used strained greek yougurt as my culture last time, and it set in 2 hours instead of three....

I heat to 180f and hold 45 min, then cool down before adding culture, the heating BEFORE culturing helps the set


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I put it in the fridge to strain.


----------



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

I've also had problems with runny yogurt. Used store-bought yogurt for a starter, but even with longer incubation periods, I could not get it thick enough for my tastes. 

So after it's "done" in the incubator (cooler), I strain it through GOOD cheesecloth in the fridge overnight & it's nice & thick. Don't get the yield you would if you didn't strain it, but I think it's worth it. Besides, the chickens just LOVE the liquid that gets strained out of it. And goodness knows that the chickens MUST have their yogurt or they get darn cranky!


----------

